# Google- Aloe Vera and Digestive Enzymes Are the Key Solution to IBS - Online PR News (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Online PR News (press release)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Aloe Vera and Digestive Enzymes Are the Key Solution to IBS**Online PR News (press release)*Online PR News â€" 21-June-2011 â€"*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, or *IBS*, is a chronic condition for which medical science has not found a workable solution. Characterized by stomach complaints and bowel problems, *IBS* affects as many as five million people in *...*THE PEOPLE'S CLINIC: WHAT IS *IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME*?, WEEK OF JUNE 23-29, 2011<nobr>Wilmington Journal</nobr>Effective Treatments in Dealing With *IBS*<nobr>Heal Blog (blog)</nobr><nobr>*all 9 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

